
React Native Screenshot Testing - rumax
I&#x27;ve recently published a library for screenshot testing of any React Native application. Please, fill free to use and and leave a feedback. So that I cab improve it. Please, find it here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rumax&#x2F;react-native-PixelsCatcher
======
rumax
[https://github.com/rumax/react-native-
PixelsCatcher](https://github.com/rumax/react-native-PixelsCatcher)

